# Fingerprint-proof flexible plastic could soon replace Gorilla Glass



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Buy a phone or tablet today and the surface you will be tapping your fingers on is made of glass. But glass is relatively heavy and fragile, meaning if you drop it or place it next to your keys in a pocket, chances are youre going to end up with some permanent scratches or possibly a cracked display.

Dai Nippon Printing (DPN) may have just solved that problem, though. The Japanese company has developed a hard-wearing plastic sheet that it believes can replace cover glass on both phones and tablets.

Read More


----------



## Edgey (Dec 6, 2012)

Either that, or they get a way to make sapphire dirt cheap and start using that.


----------

